

JQuery and Ajax Best Demos, Part 6 - 9lessonslabs
http://www.9lessons.info/2010/04/jquery-and-ajax-best-demos-part-6.html

======
avar
The first demo is yet another example of an E-Mail address validator that
rejects valid E-Mail addresses.

